# Chemical Guys Pro-Detailer+1XCarnauba



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Whilst taking adavantage of CARWASHnWAX's "ULTRA PLUSH MEGA MICROFIBRE TOWEL 3 pack bundle deal" David G told me about another new product he was about to start retailing - Chemical Guy's Pro-Detailer+1XCarnauba Quick Detail Spray & Waterless Carwash. It'd been rude not to have a bottle added to the order:lol:

Gave the Pro-Detailer a try tonight on the bonnet of my L200. Apart from a couple of quicky washes using the foam gun from David G with CG's Maxi Suds11 through it. the L200's been a bit neglected. It's last proper wash was over a week ago, using CG's "EXTREME BodyWash & Synthetic Wax/Gloss Enhancer shampoo" (how good is this product:thumb: )

Two quick sprays of the CG's Pro-Detailer onto a folded Ultra Plush Mega towel, then carefully wiped across the panel. Turned the MF to a dry face, and lightly buffed. Easy.

The results -













































For what it's worth, the L200 had a coat of CG's M Seal Nano Tech followed by CG's XXX Hardcore Wax before doing over 1000 miles visiting both the Clean & Shiny open day, and then the Scottish Detail Event the following day. It's had nothing since, apart from a couple of quicky washes:thumb:

The Pro Detailer - Another great Chemical Guys product.:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

You on commission Steve? :lol:

Have to say though, of all the CG stuff I have, I can't fault a single product. Looks like this will have to be added to the collection.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Your going to bankrupt me Steve:lol: 

I'm writing all these products down


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

can we buy this yet ?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

BRUN said:


> can we buy this yet ?


I've just checked and it's not on his site yet. Your best bet Brun is to drop a PM to David G.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i wanted to order something tonight to get it Sat morning with the post, does he send by Royal Mail ?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

BRUN said:


> i wanted to order something tonight to get it Sat morning with the post, does he send by Royal Mail ?


I have only had big boxes of stuff from David, and it's always come next day by courier.

Same as most of the suppliers on here, CARWASHnWAX have super speedy dispatch. I'd drop David a PM, and see what he can do:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I ordered stuff from David at about 11am one day and the courier delivered it by 5pm......that day!!!:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yes but its Friday tomorrow, which means next day would be Saturday

im at a car show on Sunday so i wanted something that will arrive on the saturday for me to use in the morning getting the car ready


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Go onto carwashnwax and e-mail Dave at the address on there, he usually replies very quickly.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

[email protected] ???


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Top results on your motor Steve!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

sorted, ill have some on Saturday 

never tried any of this Chemical Guys stuff so hope its good gear, looks like it is


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Steve you should do polishing for a living, thats a lovely finish you have there. Looks like you have found yet another quality Chemical Guys product.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good Steve, has left a lovely deep shine on the bonnet. I'm enjoying the Chemical Guys products I currently have, this one I will add to my collection in due course! :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I will be ordering this in for all those who are interested in 32oz size,over the next few weeks we will be having a lot of new products coming out.
In this time be sure to check your order for any surprise extras for you to test ,if its no good i wont sell it:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That looks soooo good!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks aewsome Steve, top work


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> Steve you should do polishing for a living, thats a lovely finish you have there. Looks like you have found yet another quality Chemical Guys product.


Steve does polish car for a living mate :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Steve does polish car for a living mate :thumb:


I don't polish for a living Tom:lol:

What L200 Steve does for a living


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

what i meant was you are what quite a lot of people would call a Proffesional detailer :thumb: Nice article you got their Steve aswell :thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

F-me mate that finish is superb!!!:doublesho so bloomin wet it's drippin:thumb: 

I feel another trip to Leeds to play:thumb: 

might have a few days in June spare after Hols 

Top job mate, Oh well 'Directed' too:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Steve, does this stuff dilute or is it ready to use? cheers


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Steve, does this stuff dilute or is it ready to use? cheers


The bumpf-
_When used as a maintenance product: to upkeep shine on a show quality finish or as a final products to go over the vehicle after a good wax or sealant application Pro-Detailer offers superior protection and repels dust. For best result use at full concentration and always spray on microfiber towel and wipe surface to a perfect shine._

_When used as a waterless carwash or quick shine: on lightly dusty surface, Pro-Detailer actually works better when diluted with distilled water. Professionals, detailers and many of our customers have found that diluting Pro-Detailer 2parts product to 1part water. will eliminate any streaking, while saving the user money and reducing wash time. _

Hope that this helps:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i might end up diluting it then to take to the car show


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks awesome. i tried the wash n wax shampoo today thats fabulous as well as the MF's i trully trully cant stop raving about them ohh ohh steve i got the nano tech sealant....now i know why u love it so much layerable withing 30 mins..... :doublesho


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

used it today, its good stuff

car was dusty at the show so not sure this has the same anti static properties as the other one, but, saying that, i didnt really notice anyones elses car to see how dusty theres got


----------

